# 4w3 AND 7w6



## Grad0507 (Dec 12, 2013)

My bf and I both have 4w3 and 7w6 in our tritypes. Does that mean we have the same motivations and can understand each other very well, or is there still some conflict between being a 4/7 couple? Please weigh in.

Him: 7w6 4w3 9w1 sx (749)
Me: 4w3 7w6 1w9 so (471)


----------

